# Rent a Bike auf Korsika



## TypeActive (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre im September für zwei Wochen nach Korsika und wollte für den Trip aus Platzmangel nicht unbedingt mein eigenes MTB mitnehmen.

Deshalb meine Frage an Euch: *"Kenn jemand einen guten MTB-Verleih auf Korsika?"*

Wir sind in der Nähe von Porto Vecchio bzw. am Strand von Palombaggia!

Hab bisher leider im WWW nichts passendes gefunden.

Ich danke Euch im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Uepsilon (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier einfach mit rein. Bin ebenfalls Anfang September für 12 Tage auf der Insel. Da meine Freundin keinen reinen Bike-Urlaub akzeptieren wird, möchte ich mein Bike für lediglich 2-3 Tagestouren nicht unbedingt mitnehmen (ist logistisch nicht ganz anspruchslos).

Hat jemand eine (gute) Adresse? Dank Mietwagen spielt der potentielle Anmietort nicht so sehr eine Rolle (werden im Norden sein - 30 km nördlich von Bastia).

Danke!



TypeActive schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre im September für zwei Wochen nach Korsika und wollte für den Trip aus Platzmangel nicht unbedingt mein eigenes MTB mitnehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uepsilon (27. Juli 2010)

Hier meine noch recht magere Ausbeute:

*Algajola (Nähe Calvi)* 
--> http://www.campcorse.com

Die Website ist nicht sonderlich aktuell. Ich habe die Jungs (in Englisch) angemailt und nach der grundsätzlichen Möglichkeit von MTB-Ausleihe und guided tours gefragt. Hier die (deutschsprachige) Antwort:
_Servus, 
ja es gibt uns noch. sind grösser und besser als vorher, sind
jetzt teil von algajola sport et nature,
bike mieten geht, auch touren, bikemiete mit discbrake und rockshox gabel,
20.- für den ersten und 15.- die weiteren tage, 90 für 7 tage.

mfg
mike_


*Ajaccio*
--> http://www.locacycle.com/pages/tarifs.html
Emailanfrage ist noch nicht beantwortet ...

*Bastia*
--> http://www.bike-rental-corsica.co.uk/gb/rental-mtb-corsica/

Von der Website http://www.farandawaycycling.com/nresources/bike_rent.htm

You can rent road bikes from either of two shops in Bastia. Both are located downtown. It helps if you know how to speak French.

CYCLES 20
PLACE DU FORT LACROIX
20200
BASTIA
Telephone: 04.95.32.30.64
Fax: +33 4 95 34 15 51

BOUTICYCLE SPRINT ORSINI
35 AVENUE EMILE SARI
20200 BASTIA
Tel.: 0495323900 Fax: 0495316875


----------



## Steve Style (30. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich war erst drei Wochen auf Korsika zum Trailfahren. Wie schon in anderen Foren angesprochen, ist es nicht ganz einfach, gute Trails zu finden. 

U. a. waren wir auch in Algajola und haben bei Mike reingeschaut. Seeehr netter Typ, hat erstklassige Tipps gegeben und wie schon erwähnt, vermietet er auch Bikes. Sind zwar keine Big-Bikes dabei, aber um ein paar nette Touren zu fahren, sind die Räder ausreichend. Wir hatten unsere eigenen Bikes dabei, aber die Leihbikes hinterließen beim Besuch im Laden optisch und technisch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Da habe ich schon ganz andere Leih-Böcke gesehen und fahren müssen.


----------



## Brausa (6. September 2010)

Hi,

wie schätzt ihr die Sicherheit der eigenen Bikes ein, wenn man mal ohne unterwegs ist? Wir fahren auch für 2 Wochen runter, aber es soll kein reiner Bike Urlaub werden. Entsprechend wären die Teile nicht ganztägig unter Beobachtung/Benutzung, sondern müssen mal "alleine" am Bus bleiben.


----------



## Matze. (7. September 2010)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schätzt ihr die Sicherheit der eigenen Bikes ein, wenn man mal ohne unterwegs ist? Wir fahren auch für 2 Wochen runter, aber es soll kein reiner Bike Urlaub werden. Entsprechend wären die Teile nicht ganztägig unter Beobachtung/Benutzung, sondern müssen mal "alleine" am Bus bleiben.



Das kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen, es wird wohl darauf ankommen wo du bist, wann die Bikes alleine rumstehen usw. Wir hatten auf den CP´s bisher keine Probleme und haben auch nicht von Diebstählen gehört die letzten Jahre.
Vor einigen Jahren war der Motorradklau so berüchtigt, das ist wohl auch eher ein Interesse der Bewohner, die werden nicht oft ein Fahrrad benutzen
Inzwischen hat sich das aber auch beruhigt.


----------



## chantre72 (7. September 2010)

Wir waren vergange Woche auf Korsika und hatten unsere Räder oft unbeaufsichtigt auf dem Heckträger.

Ich denke, Korsika ist genauso sicher, bzw. unsicher wie Deutschland. Die Einheimischen lassen ihre Räder übrigens häufig nicht angeschlossen vorm Supermarkt stehen. Notfalls sind unsere Bikes allerdings versichert.


----------



## Brausa (7. September 2010)

O.K., dann werden wirs riskieren. 

Eine Bike-Versicherung hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden, nur in Kombi mit einer Hausrat (die will ich aber nicht). Ausserdem könnte es bei meinen Bikes schwierig sein, da ja keine komplette Rechnung vorgelegt werden kann.


----------



## Loriboy (30. Januar 2014)

Gibt es dann auch ein paar schöne Trails rund um Algojola oder muss man weiter weg fahren? Ich gehe im Herbst mit meiner Familie hin ( die nicht biked) und würde dann für 1-2 Tage gerne Touren fahren( mit Fokus auf Trails )


----------

